# spearfishing tomorrow 10/5



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, last post up. Going out tomorrow from Navy Point. Three tank dive. Going to try and get out to the Antares again, but will do closer wrecks if the weather sucks again. Leaving at 7:00 am. Anyone want to share gas?

850-313-0147

Chris


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i would be down but im 1000 miles away let me konw what you all shoot


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Chris ,put your antenna up tommorrow. We will be out all day shooting the tourny.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will be on 22. What is the name of the boat you will be on?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok well we made it out today even though the seas were pretty rough. Stayed at the Freighter most of the day. Here are the results.\

Chris


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way, it was a total beat down out there on Friday. I hope the weather is better for you guys this weekend for the tourny. If it's anything like Friday, you're going to be in for a long hard run.

Also, we lost an anchor out there Friday on the freighter. Long story.... We were all out of bottom time after three dives, so we sadly had to just pack it up and head home. Should haveabout 200 ft of anchor rope and about 10 foot of chain attached. If anyone happens to recovers it before I do, (next week) might be a reward if you want to return it.

Hope you guys have a good trip and good luck with the tourny.

Chris


----------

